# Thermoworks BlueTherm Duo



## rickvonh (Aug 10, 2013)

I realize it is overkill, but I will be trying out a BlueTherm duo today. It is a 2 probe thermometer that bluetooths to my iPad/iPods so I can monitor meat an environment temps in my smoker while in the house. My assumption is that because it is Thermoworks, it is probably accurate, but I will check the accuracy with another thermometer I have. 













image.jpg



__ rickvonh
__ Aug 10, 2013


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 10, 2013)

Welcome aboard! I wouldn't say that's overkill at all. In fact, I'm suddenly feeling completely unprepared for my next smoke due to the fact that I don't have one. Let us know how it works!!


----------



## bama bbq (Aug 10, 2013)

I agree Thermoworks' reputation is impecable.  I'll bet this thing rocks. Does it data log to a graph?


----------



## rickvonh (Aug 11, 2013)

Wow! This thing is great. I was wondering why my ribs cooked so quickly using 3-2-1 method. I was hoping for a cooking temp of 325, so I set my Traeger Texan thermostat to 180. The analog thermometer said 225, but the BlueTherm Duo said it was 250. So, today I played is little with the thermostat going between Smoke and 180 and the ribs came out great! So far, I'm a happy smoker!


----------



## rickvonh (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes, it does log to a graph, but I still need to check that feature out. It is an option that needs to be set.


----------



## volsfan (Aug 17, 2013)

I just used mine for the first time today. I'll give you my thoughts

1) this is VERY well built. Used standard commercial K thermocouples. 
2) rechargeable battery has been going for 8 hours and is still at 90%
3) accuracy is outstanding to within 0.1 deg and response time is like a Thermo pen
4) customize a profile for high and low temps for the grill and target temp for the meat
5) start your smoke and it displays both temps in real time
6) if you turn your iPhone to horizontal it displays a graph of both temps
7) also keeps a log of both temps every 15 seconds

Only down side is the range. Because it is Bluetooth it is only good for 50 ft or so and doesn't do well inside. But that is a small price for all the functionality. One more issue it doesn't work well with my iPad. Probably just I glitch in the ap. works perfect with my iPhone. 

Really nice to finish your cook and be able to see exactly how your smoker and mea temps tracked from start to finish. In short, I really like the Maverick but this is in a completely different league.


----------



## bama bbq (Aug 17, 2013)

I have the same Bluetooth range issue with my iGrill.  I agree the graphing feature is too cool.


----------



## frogbbq (Nov 23, 2013)

How's the Bluetherm duo holding up? I wish i would have learned about this before $140 of wireless thermos went into the trash or deemed a pain in the... I now have a Stoker but even their probes are proprietary, not waterproof and limit at 450*. Not that I've had problems with that but the ability to take any K type thermocouples is attractive.


----------



## santa claus (Jul 7, 2014)

I love my new Bluetherm duo, but I need to find a way to boost the Bluetooth signal.

Any suggestions?


----------



## bluesman (Feb 11, 2016)

How do you route your probe cables?


----------



## kegtoe (Nov 19, 2016)

I have one as well. not using it as much as I thought. Nice features to trend/graph the temps. Looking to part with mune if anyone is interested.


----------

